# My 20L rescape: im leaving for vacation + sick GLOfish (murphy is just on time) 7/23



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so my 20 long started to get a little boring, so i did a rescape. it took FOREVER to move the crypts and HM and riccia, replant all the stems, plant HC, and such. i may test all the water perameters tomorrow, do you guys want me to post them? or anything about the tanks equipment? anyway here are the pics:
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame1.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame2.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame3.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame4.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame12.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame13.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame14.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame15.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame16.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame17.jpg
NOTE: brine shrimp are the fishes dinner, thats why they are floating in the tank.


i have a bunch of extra plants if anybody wants them, they are shipping only.
there is a mat of HM, a bunch of brown crypts, and a HUGE java fern. anybody want? heres pics:
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame5.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame6.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame7.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame8.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame9.jpg
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame10.jpg


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the plants are gone. someone has claimed.

everyone went for the plants and nobody bothered to say a thing about the scape. huh.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It looks nice. I've always liked that type of layout -- where the mass dissolves into a plains-type area.

Why didn't you just post all of the pics here?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. its really the only layout that works for this tank. its a room divider so it kinda needs a foreground on three sides. otherwise id have put a midground along the back.

it was easier to ctrl+v the links into the textbox, then to click the little image of a picture, allow scripted windows, ctrl+v a single link in there, and then repeat, and repeat, and repeat, and repeat...


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Actually, it's pretty easy with photobucket. Just double click the box that says forums, then paste here. 

Nice scape. Don't have much to say about it other than your fish seem a little big. It'd look nicer with something smaller.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yep i agree with you completely on that fishscale. the saes stay. i will always have saes since they are great smart useful fish (but they are unplanting all my hc as i type, so they are tempting me to change my mind). the boesemanis will stay, but i will buy no more. they are cool looking and though some sources say they need to be in a school to be happy, those two spawned after i moved the HM and was waiting for the flourite dust to settle before continuing (so it doesnt get to too high amounts in the water). i plan to eventually have a bunch of tiny schooling fish, just one kind, probably galaxies or borarars.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ok my light just came on and i tested the water, if anyone cares here are the results:
ammonia-0
nitrite-0
nitrate-20
phosphate-.05
kh-4
ph-6.7

now im off the replant about a fourth of the HC which got unplanted by my sae last night.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> the plants are gone. someone has claimed.
> 
> everyone went for the plants and nobody bothered to say a thing about the scape. huh.


yeah, i hate how a lot of people is like, then theres the trying to sell something, no one wants, giving out free, half the world is coming after you, ofcourse they want free shipping too


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

none of the people who sent me pms were asking for free ship.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I really dig the dense plant mass contrasting the low area of HM too. Though I bet that HM is gonna fill the tank to the brim if you don't keep trimming it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ugh yeah. i shaved it down from 4" to 1" every two weeks.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

The scape is really nice. I don't like that the fish are way too big for that tank....kinda cruel to keep them in a confined space like that, but the plant layout is pretty awesome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks

the fish are kinda big, and i will keep smaller ones eventually, but they do not suffer as the tank isnt too small. the sae are fine, a they have just enough swimming space (as they are big, but mostly just lay around and occasionaly munch algae). and the glo-fish are active but only 2 inches, and dont even go through the whole tnak, just kinda swim around the stems and driftwood. as for the boesemanis, they are active, and large. but they arent doing to bad, as they have spawned multiple times.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

cool tank, how did you make it blurry like that?










haha jk.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

:icon_cry: :frown:  

it was taken with a camcorder with a lens on it, not a camera. i did my best with optical zoom and shaky hands.

thanks though.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

today i trimmed the stems in the back, the grew to the surface.
they are growing very well, i think that they will look very nice when they fill in.

sorry no pics.


----------



## wlee (Oct 26, 2006)

do you still have more plants? if yes, 
can i get them from you?

thanks..


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice setup, you should use img tags so we don't have to click each link, lol.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice tank. Classic look always looks good. It also looks like its a plant factory!



wlee said:


> do you still have more plants? if yes,
> can i get them from you?
> 
> thanks..


How about we stop begging, post some more, and if you are going to see if someone has more plants and can't even post on topic PM them I'm sure you'll be a much better member and great addition to the community that way. 

-Andrew


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry all plants gone (i kinda made a not of that already)


thanks. i was going to but with so many images, it would take a while and im just lazy. when i update (next wednesday), then ill have less pics and ill do that; most likely.


thanks. well, as far as stems are concerned it is a factory. and riccia (i need to re-tie it soon).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

im leaving early tomorrow morning for aruba, the tank will be cared for but i wont see it until next wednesday.


----------



## Augus (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice tank and plants


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thank you. im back from vacation btw.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my java ferns are sick/dying. it happened in my eclipse 3 but with my lotus also (and now a yellowing anubias). i thought it was a nutrient deficiency in the eclipse, but now in a seperate tank, so i doubt it. also i think some of the other plants would probably show defficiency signs sooner then my java ferns (both are sick). its a brown spotchyness on the leaves, it has a crisp sharp outline. 

my dad says while i was away the tank had over 40 nitrates while i was away (he did water changes as i normally do and he knows about tanks and all that). and it was also high, but not as high in my eclipse 3, so i suspect my tap water had a spike.

im off to measure the nitrates of the tanks, and tap.
ill post pictures of the ferns in a little bit, hopefully somebody can tell me how to save them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nitrates in 20L: 30

saturday my nitrates were 40, a water change was done;
now in three days they are 30!
and my tap water has only 5, so it is a problem in my tank; im gonna do a water change.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ok i did a 60% water change and here are the pics of the ferns:





does anybody know what is wrong?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Using CO2? 

Dosing potassium?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yes, and yes (you saw the tank, those arent all new plants, they were in there for a year and just got rearranged, my java ferns are the hardiest things i have).

i found the source of nitrates (at least what i suspect). my pre-filter was nearly clogged with brown gunk, it was never that dirty. i think it is decaying plant matter from the rescape, hopefully my nitrates will stay down now.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

you scared me there for a second.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

why? what did you think?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Dude!...that is depressing... Rip out the bad leaves and do a 50% water change every other day for a week. And clean your filter!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

all the leaves are affected, and ripping them out doesnt help the problem; it didnt in my eclipse three (which actually spread way slower then this one), it does help for nitrates though. but im still hoping it will recover, if i can find what is wrong that is.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm... do you dose micros, iron, etc?

have you used any sort of algacide?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i dose flourish excel, flourish comprehensive, kent potassium, and flourish nitrogen (not since high nitrates though). i dont need iron, i have enought in my substrate and water (look at my rotala macrandra).

no algaecides ever.


----------



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

Excel burns holes in the leaves of my java fern, do you dose the excel into the tank right over the java fern? When I stopped doing that in mine that really helped.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i only dose it after water changes, and its an underdose, plus my filter is on. and it is spread out over the surface of the whole tank. i dont think its that (wish it was though, the problem wouldnt be getting worse except once every two weeks; and it would be easy to correct).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

here are update pics:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

today i have re-done the riccia, and trimmed the stems. the riccia took FOREVER.

my nitrates are 15, but its been a week since the last water change, so thats ok. i will change it again on friday or saturday. 
my ferns are still dying, and i still dont know why. however for the time being i have decided its an infection.

however some good things have happened: my lotus has gone from 2 half dead leaves to an immense and gorgeous plant in very little time. my HM has rooted and is beginning to spread, i do not have an algae bloom from all that uprooting (well i have glass algae, but that doesnt count). my little (well not anymore) SAE is really really fat. i mean seriously. but that means its eat algae (and stealling fish flakes) so its controlling any algae i may have.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i just cleaned the surface from riccia, and i replanted half of the HC (its NEVER going to carpet if my sae keep unplanting it). the lotus also grew a surface leaf, i may let it keep one surface leaf at all times but i may cut it off. what do you suggest (the do look pretty cool).

why does nobody post? is it cause its just a 20L, or what?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are some updates:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks 

im so glad everything is finally starting to look good. the lotus is doing great, the crypts have thickend, HC is actually showing new growth, the asian ambulia and rotala rotundifolia are growing fast like they were before, and my crypt is growing new and healthy leaves.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

My tank had a def. of iron (I think) and everything stopped growing for a while and the fastest growers had signs of problems. But it sure feels good when you solve these things and everything takes off again!! Nice tank!


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great tank Marko. It is so sad to see you java ferns suffering . I love Java ferns! I hope they can bounce back. Good luck!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks both of you. the java ferns in the other tank also suffering MBBD (what i named the disease) are recovering, so i think these will too, but later since the caught it later.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i trimmed the stems today. they are growing well. the i also cut the big leaf off the lotus, it was just getting too big. my HC isnt doing well however and its partly my SAEs fault. they keep digging it up. if it does not work, i will move the riccia to where i planned to have the HC and then put dwarf hairgrass where the riccia is. do you guys think the SAEs will dig up the dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

For me, dwarf hairgrass stays down better than HC, mostly because you can plant it deeper in the substrate.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah in my experience it did tend to stay in (didnt do it in this tank though). and what i really like, is that it is just fine being unplanted. the one i had on the surface grew faster and sent way more runners then the planted one due to the amount of extra light.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the way it looks. Especially the open top look. Great work.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks, but its not actually open top. i had too many fish jump out, so i have an acrylic cover which covers 90% of the surface, but i keep it off most of the day (as the fish have in almost every case jumped during the night).


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Was it the SAE? They were a major problem at work.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that was one. but i have 2 and only 1 jumped, and being a very smart fish he never did it again (my dad was there when it happened to put him back in). the main problem were the gold clouds, we were actually debating buying a cover when me and my dad came home from the LFS and as we opened the door there was a dried up gold cloud on our couch.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh wow, I never seen a WC jump.....odd.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that never occured to me even they swim mostly at the upper half of the tank. not the smartest fish i know because they like to get into my net when i'm cleaning my tank from floating mess.

very hardy fish though. i've been pumping a lot of CO2, these fish are fine while others are gasping for air... i had to remove other fish from the tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yep i have gotten them in nets multiple times while cleaning the surface of riccia, along with guppies. the only problem is that i now recently lost one to starvation as they are THE slowest eaters there are, and startled easily making it impossible to spoon feed them. im actually on my last one, but it is eating enough so it should do good (none of them where young at death, so i veiw it as a natural death from competition).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

here are some updates, not much though but i got some shots of my bumblebee goby:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Whoa! That's so awesome!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I want a bumblebee goby. the fish and plants look great.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Chrisinator said:


> Whoa! That's so awesome!


thanks



James From Cali said:


> I want a bumblebee goby. the fish and plants look great.


thanks. yeah its a great fish. i had 2, but 1 died (im not sure weather it was starvation, or attacks from this one). i think it was aggression though, since it lived well over a month.




ok so here is an update:
my dad and i went to clean the filter and the tubing this morning (i cleaned the filter and dealt with the media, he cleaned the tubing). it was incredibally dirty and was definately part of what was contributing to my nitrate levels. when we went to reconnect everything, there was a leak. it was on the entrance to the CO2 reactor. basically the rubber tube got too stretched out and wouldnt hold without a clamp. of course, we did not have a clamp. thus, the filter was off, as well as the CO2 and heater (not that i need it now) from around 9 to around 1. there was also a lot of cleaning, mopping, disconnecting reconnecting and frustration to go around. i also gave the boesemani rainbows to an LFS for $20 store credit. they grew to big and made the tank look smaller, plus they need a bigger tank anyway. i will put in 12 cpds soon in their place. one of the GLO-fish is also gone, killed by a betta i put in on wednesday, and the betta was taken out before he could kill the other.


----------



## PlantN0ob (May 18, 2008)

the goby looks cool. Hows the feeding? Ive read that they are very picky with their food


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, he doesnt eat any prepared food. but i think he is eating the snails or something, cause i dont put live food into that tank often enough for him to live on just what i put. i didnt know he needed live food until 2 monthes after i got him (LFS people are sooo dumb), but he lived, so there must be something he eats in the tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ok guys, here is an update:

full tank shot:









HC growing in the only spot it will grow, emersed on the wood:









HM has recovered completely:









after years of dormacy (litteraly years), microsword is carpeting:









recovering ferns:

















my nitrates are 5, so they are finally good now that the rainbows are out.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the way the HC grew, that's what I'd like to have.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i love the emersed HC on the wood. awesome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks guys. it looked better before when it was more and drooping into the water, but there was no water circulation there, so it became a farm for bga, so i cut the infected parts away. the funny thing is, i didnt put it there. the SAE kicked it up and it just congergated there as thats where the flow took it. by the time i noticed, it had spread from next to the wood, to onto it. just tie some on your wood, im sure it will grow (because HC usually hates me, it wont grow any other way) if it did for me).


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> so my 20 long started to get a little boring, so i did a rescape. it took FOREVER to move the crypts and HM and riccia, replant all the stems, plant HC, and such. i may test all the water perameters tomorrow, do you guys want me to post them? or anything about the tanks equipment? anyway here are the pics:
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame1.jpg
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame2.jpg
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310/Marko_the_assasin/Frame3.jpg
> ...



Looks awesome man! wish mine looked that good!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. 
all you need to do is provide good enough conditions for it to grow fast so it gets a nice amount of leaves before the old ones get skeletal.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so my LFS finally got some CPDs. so, i got 12 for the tank, the bioloard can handle it, since the rainbows are gone as is 1 of the glo-fish. they are acclimating right now and i got some pics. i also bough some microsword. this microsword is "Mauritius" microsword (lilaeopsis mauritius), not brazilian microsword. it is supposedly much more hardy, and also has thinner leaves. i moved the riccia and planted it where it used to be. here are pics (please excuse glass algae):


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I love those fish! I can't wait until I have a tank to house them in, cuz I'm gonna get me some too!

I love your tank, btw. I just realized I look in this thread all the time but never posted yet.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah they are pretty cool. and they are so small. 

thanks, that means a lot. thats ok, lurkers welcome, lol.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so, i was looking at my CPDs (they are gaining color pretty fast), and i think i only have 1 or maybe 2 males. thats not exactly my preffered ratio (especially since the males are more colorful), but they wont show aggression much so its not that bad.
are these guys picky eaters? they seem to try everything, and then spit it back out. after the feedings their bellies were fuller, so they did eat, just maybe they spat big peices out to make them smaller (i have seen fish do that until the food was soft and then they ate it in peices. if anyone wants to know, most ignored freeze-dried tubefix, they ate but did the spit-swallow-spit-swallow thing with frozen BBS, and they did the same but not as often for cyclopeeze


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i got some pics of fish.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice pearling on the riccia and great find on the Celestial Pearl Danios! :fish: What do you do to diffuse CO2?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. 

i use an inline CO2 reactor. i think this one here.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

How fast do your plants grow with the Co2 reactor?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

pretty fast. i trim the stem plants about every other week. but the reactor isnt the key, its the CO2 levels. i use a ph regulator to keep my ph at 6.6, and my kh is 4. this keeps my CO2 levels at 30 ppm (which i consider to be optimal levels). i attribute it only partially to the reactor. the reactor needs to be good enough to raise the CO2 levels fast enough, but its the regulator that i love. it will keep my CO2 at 30ppm no matter what (unless the organisms' of the tanks' respiration exceeds the rate of photosynthesis of the plants).


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Quick question, how do inline reactors work?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you hook them up to the outake of the filter. here is a pic:









or, was that not your question?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, that was half, I just didn't get how it works.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well the bubbles of CO2 get broken up in the balls within the reactor. im not sure about much more then that. something happens and CO2 + water = carbonic acid. 

maybe somebody will chime in, since all i know for sure is that it works and works well, just not the complete mechanism.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

now one of my SAE is sick. i doubt it came from the CPDs, i think the infection would have an incubation longer then the time since they were brought in. also, i believe he was showing some of the minor symptoms even before that (lethargy, lack of appetite, seeking shelter). thread is here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/68327-sick-sae.html#post628819


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i retied the riccia. i had a lot left over and if anybody wants it, there is a thread in the swap and shop (open to either, swap or shop offers  ). i think it looks nicer now when its short. 
i also have a snail infestation, they are eating my crypts. so im plucking them out and throwing them them in my betta tank (he eats them). 
my CPDs colored up and are playful and shoal around the tank.
here are pics:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really looking nice, Marko. I like the CPDs in there- I think they're a good scale for the 'scape. :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks.
yeah i think they fit really well. they make the tank look larger then it looked with the rainbows.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a new SAE. the little guy is a bit over an inch and horribly skiny. best of all: he was only 2.99 (HA!). here are some pics:








































and one with both him and the old SAE (so you can see the size difference)








the old SAE started acting lonely, and thats part of why i got the new one. right now i dont think they know they are the same kind of fish, but the little guy will grow (and they grow pretty fast).

also, my micro sword is growing new leaves and sending runners. here is an example:









and a pearling R. rotundifolia that just looked cool:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This tank is really nice. Love the scaping of all your plants. Looks like they grow really well in there


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. they do, just that the brown crypts are being eaten faster then they grow back by snails. but now that i started removing them their numbers dropped dramatically, so i think they should recover eventually (i say eventually because they grow ridiculously slow comparing to the other plants in there; my moss grows faster).


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, and I know how slow moss grows. :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

not really that slow actually. it grows a suprising inch every 2 weeks or so on the driftwood. the strands that fell on the gravel and are shaded grow much slower though.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Slow or not, your tank looks great!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank pearled amazingly today. the timer for the noon burst bulb go stuck, and i didnt notice until it got an extra 3 hours of noon burst (its normally from 12 to 3, now it was until 6). so i took some pics. they are not edited in any way, some have more white then others but its just from the angle and different modes on the camera.



















































also, i have had this plant for a year now, and have no clue what it is. im hoping for an id. it looks a little like L. aromatica, but the leaves are all yellow (even the undersides of it).


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats a 20 long, right? its strange, it looks SUPER long and short, idk y, hmmmmm, maybe its just me, anyway, the tank is looking amazing!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! That's some pearling! How are you diffusing CO2?

And I have no idea about the plants...I think you're right, it's L. Aromatica but not showing its color...that would be strange since it's near the surface and that's where most of the light is


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks, fish.
yep, its just your average all-glass 20L. the reason it looks that way is in part from the angle, but also that a bit over half the tank is just foreground.

thanks, ztm.
its not CO2 as much as lighting (it never pearled like this before, and the only change was the lighting).
i use an inline reactor hooked up to a pressurized system with a ph controller. i keep the CO2 around 30ppm, but its actually less today since my kh dropped a bit.

well the fixture runs the exact length of the tank, but the bulbs are about 2" short on each end of the fixture, so it doesnt get as much light as it may seem, but certainly enough (i THINK) to show pink undersides at least, or even brown.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so, there will be nobody to take care of this tank for 2 weeks, starting tomorrow evening. i just did a water change, cleaned the surface skimmer, prefilter, and filter. i also took some pictures to compare the tank to later, and i figured id post them. i wont actually see the tank for a month and a half, but after 2 weeks my dad will dose, do water changes, refill the feeder, etc.

here are the pics:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my glofish has dropsy. just perfect timing.
im worried it might be contagious because my SAE died of it a month ago or so. any ideas?

even if its not contagious i cant have a fish that size die in that tank while im away so im gonna freeze him (have some water cooling down in the freezer as i type). 

no pics, its classic dropsy: swollen and pineconed from gills to tail.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Your 20L looks really nice. The carpet you have is so lush!
Sorry to hear about the dropsy. My old Lion Head got that before dying. ):


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hasn't it been more than 2 weeks


----------



## SeattlesDarko (Nov 27, 2008)

*It's definately been more than two weeks now!*

Are you there? Did your tank make it? Did the others survive the outbreak of dropsy? :confused1:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

to put it simply, no.
when i came back, all but 3 CPDs were missing. the SAE was missing, too. and fish just kept vanishing. 
so i took 3 fish (1 about-to-die, 1 dead, and 1 not yet showing symptoms), and got 2 cultures, and one autopsy. the tank was infested with harmful bacteria and parasitic intestinal nematodes. 
i got strong antibiotics, and something to kill the nematodes. 
i dosed antibiotics, and everything was fine.
i dosed the stuff to kill the nematodes, and my fish all got internal bleeding and died. i guess it also works as an blood thinner. 

anyway, im completely redoing the tank. click the link to the 20L journal in my sig. thats this tank. so far, its doing better then the old one ever did (plant wise, not too many fish in it yet).


----------

